# BluRay Movies That Test Audio/Video Capabilities Of Current System



## Pauly Walnuts (Nov 22, 2012)

While I consider myself more of a car audio Audiophile (not 'Boom Boom!')... I focus on depth and clarity...
Using only the best:
• Focal Utopia Components
• CDT Audio Midbass
• a Single JL w710 Subwoofer
• McIntosh and Zapco Optical Amplifiers
• and a Nakamichi Receiver

I have to admit, I'm a novice at HOME Audio/Theater

I would like to know if anyone knows of any great BluRay Movies/Clips that can give the absolute best analysis of what my CURRENT Home system is capable of... so that I can move on from there.

I need something (BluRay or the like) that will allow me to realize my applications full potential before moving forward and making changes.

As a lifelong Car audio professional... I know that *I* have specific tracks that I myself use to gauge the quality of a newly Conceptualized/Designed system in order to really get a feel for what the application is capable of.

Im looking for a video equivalent of something like this...
Something that will test not only my 60" 1080p HDTV, but also my current Home AUDIO setup... 
If the two are amazing exclusive of each other but suck together... thenI need to make changes.

Can SOMEBODY please give me 2-3 good test movies, clips, and/or all-around test materials for testing both the Video and Audio sides of my Home Theater?

Thanks in Advance


-- Chris


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello and welcome to HTS. There are numerous threads that cover this topic if you look around using the search bar. My personal reference movie is Transformers Dark of Moon. Amazing audio/video quality.


----------



## Pauly Walnuts (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks...

I tried using the search function and subsequently, the advanced search... but I'm unsure which section to even search for something like this.

In order to avoid posting in the completely wrong area... I just tried posting in a relatively general discussion section hoping someone could point me to the section I should askin.

I'll try T3 though. thanks.


----------



## Pauly Walnuts (Nov 22, 2012)

Personally...

On my old system... 
I had a few huge favorites for gauging Audio and Video quality and depth...

• Across The Universe (the new Film Musical 'Rock of Ages' is better and does the same trick)

• Any of the good Pixar Studio Films for video (Cars, Finding Nemo, Up, etc)

• As Cliche as it sounds... "Avatar" sets a high bar (both Audio and Visual)... 

• ... and the all famous 'Saving Private Ryan' and 'Black Hawk down'... With an LED TV, and a great Home theater with a well designed speaker placement (2x 8" Floor Subs corner-facing opposite the viewer - behind the screen - and a single high end 10" - 12" Downfacing Floor sub under the sofa... these two films are difficult to beat.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Have a look through this thread - http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ter-surround-sound.html?highlight=movies+bass


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

And here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ome-theater-surround-sound.html#axzz2Cy1KMbZp

You might just look through the main forum listings rather than using the search tool. Also, make your subject in a thread you create more informative regarding its contents.


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

If you look through my build thread...link is in my signature.

I picked up a Dolby test Bluray on Ebay not too long ago....it has everything you are looking for.

Hope that helps?


----------



## cometodeal (Aug 15, 2012)

Transformers
Band of Brothers 

Know more here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-best-movies-home-theater-surround-sound.html


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Tron Legacy will certainly give subs a workout!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

The campus fight scene in the Edward Norton _The Incredible Hulk_ is a really great test for your subs as well.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread title changed to give you more "hits".


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

This would be a good area to look for video tests
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/video-calibration/

Here are some 1080 Test Charts
http://www.pbase.com/jackcnd/1080p_tests


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The video part of the system is probably best tested separate from the audio part.
Take a look at the video calibration forum to learn about those tools. 
There are many threads about audio calibration too.

Many use specific scenes to demo audio (subwoofers). If I was picking just one for that I would go with Finding Nemo the scene in the dentist office where the girl taps the aquarium. It's about as intense as it gets.
The movie is also beautiful to look at and I think the overall sound track is excellent. 
The movie 9 is also good, lots of texture and fine details to see.
I Robot is another good movie with overall good audio.
We just watched How To Train Your Dragon and really enjoyed it in hi-def.
The 5th Element looks really good on BD.
I thought Tron Legacy was pretty good visually and the soundtrack was very good.
The Avengers is an excellent movie.
X-Men First Class and Wolverine both look and sound good.
The LOTR movies are all top notch and the scene where Gandolf fights the demon and falls in the chasm is a very good demo scene.
The Harry Potter movies are all top notch video and audio and the last one in 3D sets a high bar for 3D.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

While it's great to have "reference movies" that really show a system off, it sounds like what you really need is a good calibration disc. This is useful for two reasons:

1) It explains to the newcomer a lot of complex jargon and concepts that we more experienced types may take for granted (even if you are coming over from car audio)

2. It provides useful measuring criteria to test and adjust your audio and video environment.

The problem is that the few useful tools that many of us acquired years ago (like the Spears disc or Joe Kane's Digital Video Essentials) aren't in print any more. These aids appeared five+ years ago in the early days of Blu-Ray (and there were earlier DVD versions that go back a decade or more) and many of us snapped them up then. Not only are they hard to come by (or not available at all), but they can be a tad outdated. My DVE disc was made when rear projection was still a popular choice and LCD-LED didn't exist in any large numbers (now it's the standard). And audio had progressed so that not only are 5.1 systems common and 7.1 not uncommon, but systems all the way out to 11.1 are in some enthusiasts homes.

But there is one disc still in production and fairly recent. It's called NOW and it's put out by Disney. It's designed as a follow-up to the extremely funny Goofy cartoon from a few years back about "How to Set Up a Home Theater" done in the style of Goofy how-to cartoons of the 50's. It's meant as a calibration disc for normal folks and it might have enough information for you to begin.


----------

